# New nigerian does



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are some of my new nigerian does I got on Tuesday

Here is the little doeling I got from SGM in SC. She is a tiny little thing but doing her best to hold her own with all the other doeling here.










Here are the two adult does I got.










Here is the doeling star









Her twin Dancer (she is very friendly so this is the best pic I could get for now)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

O my!! What a pretty bunch they are...Congratulations!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they are so pretty! You have made yourself quite a beautiful herd


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

They are very pretty!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

very pretty. you must be very excited to have these wonderful goats!!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Yes I am pleased and excited. I can't wait to have them all as one herd and look out at all the color in the field.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That's one of my things too but I mainly have black and white.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

wow they look so good. i can see why you are so excited. looks like they all settled right in.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. They are settling in nicely but I still have them separated into age groups.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What a nice group! Very pretty. 

I noticed a feeder in the back of one of the pics, does it work well? I have got to figure out something better for feeding grains and pellets.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty girls- I especially love those tri-colors.

kelebek- I use those feeders for baking soda and minerals for my boer girls and they have held up well.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I use that feeder for minerals. I use a 10' long pvc pipe cut in half for my feeder. I can get you a picture if you want.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

enjoytheride said:


> Very pretty girls- I especially love those tri-colors.
> quote]
> 
> Thanks and I love the tri colored too but she is really underweight. She was still nursing twin 8 month old girls so I took them and put them in another pasture so she can gain some weight before I breed her.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That would be great to see pics. I am trying to figure out something that looks nice (hubby says no "trashy" stuff). It is going to start snowing soon, and so I will not be able to continue feeding like I have been.

Thanks
Allison


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

kelebek said:


> That would be great to see pics. I am trying to figure out something that looks nice (hubby says no "trashy" stuff). It is going to start snowing soon, and so I will not be able to continue feeding like I have been.
> 
> Thanks
> Allison


Hubby is the same way. I made a post about the feeders here. http://thegoatspot.freeforums.org/viewt ... highlight=


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Gorgeous girls - I've already told you but I love your SGM doeling - she's just such a doll. Dancer's cute too - I like color! 
I have feeders kind of like that, but they're about 2x as large and bright RED - I'm going to put them on the back of my shed with a hay feeder.
Do you have any handy hay feeder plans? I can't decide what I want - I've got one hay feeder combo already, but I want a few more - something... different still yet. There's the wood, then the hog or cattle panels, but nothing's yet caught my eye. We've got some ones that mount on the wall - but I'm not sure I want that either yet.
Nice looking critters - you'll have some pretty babies between those girls and those cute little bucks .


----------

